# Gehäuse für Nikon Objektive ?



## goldfisch (25. Sep. 2008)

Hallo,

das Thema gab es zwar schon so ähnlich.

Welches günstige digitale Gehäuse würdet Ihr empfehlen. Ich habe noch ein
Tamron 28-105 und ein Nikor Micro 85.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Digicat (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse für Nikon Objektive ?*

Servus Jürgen

Nikon D70 aufwärts




oder




Fujifilm FinePix S2 Pro aufwärts

Prinzipiell, wäre das dein Einstieg in die D-SLR Welt.


----------



## goldfisch (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse für Nikon Objektive ?*

Hallo Helmut,

Danke für deine schnelle Anwort, allerdings kann ich auf Motorzoom/focus verichten.

Die Objektive sind von einer D1 -Ausrüstung, die aus der Firma gekauft habe.
Die haben wir mehr im Studio zur Produktfotografie genommen, deshalb auch das Shift /Tilt. Ist aber inzwischen doch etwas in die Jahre gekommen und meistens hat man kein Maultier zum Transport dabei.

Analog fotografiere ich seit dem 14 Lebensjahr mit einer Praktika VLC, deren Belichtungsmesser allerdings seit mindestens 10 Jahren nur noch zur Zierte ist. Habe ich eigent lich auch nie gebraucht. So zum Wandern habe ich eine Casio QV-5700 . 

mfg Jürgen


----------



## goldfisch (3. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Gehäuse für Nikon Objektive ?*

Hallo,
habe nun neulich eine D60 erstanden. Weiss jemand zufällig, wie man das Ding dazu bringt statt MTP UMS über USB anzubieten?
mfg Jürgen


----------

